# مكتبة خاصة بالأتوكاد



## م / رانية (8 أغسطس 2006)

أقدم لكم كل ما بحوذتي وخاص بالأتوكاد من برامج مساعدة وبلوكات وخطوط وأرجو منكم جميعاً مساعدتي لعمل مكتبة متكاملة تضم كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج لتكون مرجع لكل من يحتاج ويجد ما يريده بسهولة.
أولاً: برنامج AutoCAD Thumbnail
يمكن يكون كثير منكم يعرفه ولكن أضعه بين أيديكم يمكن أن يفيد، فبهذا البرنامج يمكن معرفة محتوى الملف بدون فتحة وذلك بعمل كليك يمين ونحن على الملف لتظهر صورة بها أخر وضع تم الحفظ عليه

AutoCAD Thumbnail.zip​


----------



## م / رانية (8 أغسطس 2006)

*ثانياً: الخطوط العربي*

ثانياً: الخطوط العربي:
اضع كل ما أملك من خطوط عربي وأضفت إليه ما وضعه الأخ بو شناق من خطوط، 
أرجو أن يكون الموضوع مفيد لكم


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (8 أغسطس 2006)

كل الشكر لك ِ على المجهود الرائع ...يا م . رانية 

وربي يعطيك العافية على هذه المكتبة ... جاري التحميل...!!

لكن ألا يوجد مكتبة للارشيكاد ؟

مع أجمل تحية


----------



## عبدالله2006 (9 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود رائع مهندسة رانيه وما قصرتي


----------



## distinguished (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شكرا جزيلا مهندسة رانية على هذا المجهود الرائع...
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك...


----------



## الدرمللى (9 أغسطس 2006)

الى م/ رانيه بعد فك الملف لم استطع فتحه ماهو البرنامج الذى يفتحه وشكرا وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رام (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا رانية واتمنى المكتبة تتنفذ:12:


----------



## م / رانية (12 أغسطس 2006)

ثالثاً: التهشير ( Hatch )

باقي ما عندي بالنسبة للتهشير


----------



## م / رانية (12 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الدرمللي أي ملف لم تستطع تشغيله
وبالنسبة للأرشيكاد فللأسف أنا لا أستخدم هذا البرنامج


----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بك اخت رانية
وشكرا لك


----------



## refaey (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكراجزيلا يا م/ رانية وبارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م/فلاح (13 أغسطس 2006)

مساء الخير
جهد مشكور ..... جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا م/ رانية على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى ان تكون هذه بداية مكتبة كبيرة .


----------



## abderrachid (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبو هيثم (18 أغسطس 2006)

:12: شكرا و هي فكرة عظيمة وأكيد ناجحة


----------



## علاء خلاف (18 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكي على هذا المجهود


----------



## م / رانية (23 أغسطس 2006)

:63: معذرة لتأخري وأكمل لكم ما عندي
رابعاً: البلوكات:-
وسوف أقوم برفع البلوكات الموجودة عندي على عدة مرات 
وأرجو أن تفيدكم - كما أرجو منكم جميعاً إضافة ما لديكم حتى نستفيد جميعاً

هذه مجموعة أخرى من الهاتش

أضيف إليكم مجموعة من البلوكات الجديدة، ويارب تستفيدوا منها

مجموعة أخرى من البلوكات


----------



## المعمار (28 أغسطس 2006)

*http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks1.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks2.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks3.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks4.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks5.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks7.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks8.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks9.rar
http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/blocks10.rar*


----------



## المعمار (28 أغسطس 2006)

*http://download.35mb.com/archiatef/Hatch.rar*


----------



## م / رانية (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً يا أخي على مساعدتي والمساهمة في إكمال المكتبة


----------



## عايد حنيف (29 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
شكرا جزيلا يا م/ رانية على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى ان تكون هذه بداية مكتبة كبيرة 
[/frame]


----------



## المعمار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخت م/رانية


----------



## kasem_320 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
إنشاء الله سوف أساهم بما أملك لنكم المكتبة

موفقين يارب،،،


----------



## عمر طالب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank You Very Mutch


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر ا يابشمهندسه


----------



## Arch_M (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abu Hammad (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرأًً .....


----------



## khaled-aly49 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اختى رانية وانا لدى سؤال نزلت البرنامج اوتوكاد 2005 وحدث مشكلة للوندوز فنزلت وندوز جديد المشكلة عند تسطيب الاوتوكاد يطلب منى ارقام ولكن للاسف انا نسيت الارقام انا وصديقى العزيز الذى قام بتنزيل البرنامج فهل لديك او الاخرين من السادة الاعضاء حل شكرا


----------



## م / رانية (9 سبتمبر 2006)

للأسف لا يأخي لأني لم أستخدم أ توكاد 2005 ولكن إذا علمت أي حل لمشكلتك سوف أخبرك وأرجوا ان يفيدك أحد


----------



## khaled-aly49 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اختى العزيزة وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد السيوطى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

[BLINK][GLINT][GLOW="FFFFCC"]اقتباس من موضوع الاخ حازم الشريف[/GLOW][/GLINT][/BLINK][LINE]hr[/LINE]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم هذه الهدية
> تعليم اوتوكاد 2007 3D فيديو بالعربى ولأول مرة فى المنتديات
> 
> ...



الموضوع من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31057


----------



## الصغير (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول على فرش اثات 
ادا تكرمتم


----------



## hanyacad (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*اليكم مكتبتي من بلوكات القطاعات المعدنيه*

وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
والشكر لكل من ساهم في عمل هذه المكتبه


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (6 أكتوبر 2006)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## م / رانية (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر كل من يساعد في اكمال المكتبة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بإذن الله
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## محمد أنور (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.رائد (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكي يا م/ رانية


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف يمكن بعت البلوكات جزاكم الله خير لأن أنا عندى ما يكفيم ممكن من البلوكات


----------



## م / رانية (8 أكتوبر 2006)

تستطيع أرسال البلوكات عن طريق النمط المتقدم، ثم الضغط على إدارة المرفقات وتقوم بتحميل البلوكات


----------



## م م. الزير سالم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا م. رانية على ما قدمتيه

شكرا


----------



## ahmed soliman (8 أكتوبر 2006)

العزيز خالد علي تحياتي 
السيريال نمبر المطلوب لاتوكاد 2004و2005و2006 هو 12345678/400
تحياتي لو كنت محتاج برامج اتوكاد او تعليم اتصل على ***********


----------



## armetaj (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا" لكم جميعا" ولهذا الملتقى مشاركين ومستفيديين فهذا هو مركزنا وجامعنا بوهذا الموقع يكبر بنا ونكبر به جزاكمك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد صخر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر اخى على المجهود الكبييييييير


----------



## مهندس عيناوي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورة وما قصرتي على هذي المكتبه روعة الله يوفقج ان شاء الله مهندسة رانيا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (11 أكتوبر 2006)

تشكرى على هذا المجهود .


----------



## م / رانية (15 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكر جميع من شارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## معماري ناقد (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع

ان شاء الله تجمع كل هذه المحتويات لتشكل مرجعا لكل من يريد التعامل مع برنامج الاوتوكاد .

جزاكم الله خيرا , واسال الله لكم الخير في الدنيا والاخرة .


----------



## م / رانية (28 أكتوبر 2006)

معذرة على انقطاعي خلال الفترة السابقة وبإذن الله اضع بين يدكم ما جد عندي


----------



## khaled-aly49 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام والجميع بالف صحة والف خير


----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الله بيعطيكى العافية يا م /رانية


----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وعيد سعيد ان شا الله


----------



## م / رانية (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وإن شاء الله أكمل لكم باقي ما عندي قريباً بإذن الله


----------



## رؤف كريم (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled-aly49 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.نورة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بصراحه الموضوع مهم جدا وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الكبير


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع دا


----------



## م / رانية (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لكم جميعاً، وأرجو أن تساعدوني لنكمل معاً ما بدأناه


----------



## م / رانية (12 نوفمبر 2006)

إليكم مجموعة أخرى من البلوكات


----------



## حسام احمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام احمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسام احمد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندسة رانية على هذا المجهود ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حسام احمد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا للأخ المعمار


----------



## nesrien (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

**بارك الله فيك أختنا رانيه..... وجزاك الله كل الخير**


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنتم والله
انتم حقا معطائين
اخوكم حيدر ناجي
مهندس معماري
وطالب دراسات


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين
اخوكم المهندس حيدر


----------



## م / رانية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لكم جميعاً، وأرجو أن أكون قد ساعدتكم ولو بالقليل
وبإذن الله أكمل لكم وأرجو أن تساعدوني


----------



## على ضو الريانى (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## زيكو (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا م . رانية على هذا المجهود المبذول من قبلك وانشاء الله ساساهم معك في توفير مكتبة خاصة للفائدة


----------



## kash (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد مشكور ..... جزاكم الله خير


----------



## bradoine (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا م . رانية


----------



## hb-arch (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير..................................................


----------



## arabisk (20 نوفمبر 2006)

م/رانيه بعد الشكر والتحية هل ممكن الخطوط العربي تعمل مع اتوكاد 2007 وكيف اقوم باضافتة ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## على ضو الريانى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## the Ardent (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المبادرة المفيدة..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / رانية (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكركم على كلامكم الرائع وأنتظر منكم مشاركتي لتكبر هذه المكتبة


----------



## عدنان النجار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

كلمة الشكر حق لكي يا رانية ولكل من يشارك في هذا المنتدي


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندسة رانيا على هذا الاسهام الجميل وفقك الله ووفقنا


----------



## zoubir (1 ديسمبر 2006)

_الله يعطيك ألف عافيـــــــــــــة_


----------



## م يوسف م (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووورة

ان شاء الله نرى تحف اكثر

والللللللللللف شكر


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الروح الجميلة المميزة
اتمنى لك التوفيق وان تحصلي على اكبر مكتبة


----------



## arabisk (4 ديسمبر 2006)

م/رانيه بعد الشكر والتحية هل ممكن الخطوط العربي تعمل مع اتوكاد 2007 وكيف اقوم باضافتة ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## rwadaloush (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد الديب (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## اسامة محمدجودة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع مهندسة


----------



## zoubir (5 ديسمبر 2006)

راح ندعولك بالخير شكرا


----------



## zoubir (5 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمنى المزيد بالتوفيق


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

نحن ننتظر المزيد 
شكرا


----------



## karimco (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا م.رانية ووفقك الله


----------



## عاشق المعمار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا مهندسة رانية على هذا المجهود
وفقك الله


----------



## zoubir (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووراااا


----------



## arabisk (15 ديسمبر 2006)

م/رانيه بعد الشكر والتحية هل ممكن الخطوط العربي تعمل مع اتوكاد 2007 وكيف اقوم باضافتة ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## م / رانية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أسفة لتأخري على الرد على السؤال، ولكني لم أجيب لأني لم أكن جربت العمل على أوتوكاد 2007
ولكن بعد أن قمت بتنزيله يمكن أن أجاوب
الخطوط العربي يمكن تنزيلها على أوتوكاد 2007 وتعمل معه، وتقوم بالإنزال عن طريق أخذها Copyثم تدخل على ملف أتوكاد 2007 في الوندوز
Program File
ثم تدخل على فولدر FONTS الخاص بالأتوكاد وتقوم بنقل الخطوط ووضعها في هذا الملف
ويجب أن تكون مغلق الأوتوكاد وبعد ذلك ستجد الخطوط العربي موجودة بإذن الله:56:


----------



## arabisk (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد ولكني قمت بوضع الخطوط كما تكرمتي ولكن هنالك مشكله بظهور الخطوط بشكل معكوس


----------



## م / رانية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بوضع الخطوط بهذه الطريقة قبل أن أجيب عليك ولم أجد بها مشكلة، لآ أدري ماهي المشكلة لديك، وآسفه لأنني لم أستطع إفادتك ولعل يمكن لأحد من الأعضاء أن يعرف ما هي المشكلة عندك


----------



## arabisk (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا م \ رانيه


----------



## binabbas (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهام1 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كثير م رانية بس ياريت اقدر اتحصل على كتاب خاص ببرنامج 3d العادى مو 3d ماكس


----------



## لميـــاء (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر رانيه


----------



## العبادي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## هيثم محمد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه البلوكات الجميله ونتمني المذيد انشاء الله


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## maxim7313 (8 يناير 2007)

شكر على هذه الهديه وانشا الله تكون استمرار للهدايا........


----------



## zizo (11 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على هذه البلوكات وان شاء الله مجرد ماخلص الامتحانات هانزل بلوكات جديدة وستكون اول مشاركة فعلية لى


----------



## م / رانية (22 يناير 2007)

أنا بانتظار مساهماتكم ومشاركتكم


----------



## hossen (23 يناير 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## maxim7313 (24 يناير 2007)

*اثاث مستشفى متكامل*

هذه مجموعه انشا الله تكون متاكمله من الاثاث للمستشفى وهي الاولى والبقيه انشا الله في المره الجايه انشا الله تنال اجابك


----------



## maxim7313 (26 يناير 2007)

*اثاث مستشفى متكامل2*

هذه هي المجموعه الثانيه من اثاث المستشفى2d


----------



## maxim7313 (26 يناير 2007)

*اثاث مستشفى متكامل3*

المجموه الثالثه من اثاث المستشفى2d


----------



## maxim7313 (26 يناير 2007)

*اثاث مستشفى متكامل4*

المجموعه الرابعه من اثاث المستشفى


----------



## تالا74 (26 يناير 2007)

الف شكر للجميع ولعطاءاتكم ونفع بيكم كل الناس وجعل بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## زيرو ون (27 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك وسدد الله خطكاك


----------



## م / رانية (27 يناير 2007)

ألف شكر لك يا أخي وزاد الله من أمثالك.


----------



## fathia_hamed (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد السريع والملفات المساعدة و المجهود الرائع
الي اللقاء في مشاركة اخري


----------



## samool (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

يا رانية أنت والله كريمة وجعلتيني أشك في وجهة نظري تجاه أتوكاد لأني كنت أفضل برنامج أرشيكاد وأنا محترف فيه والحمد لله لكن عندما رأيت تلك الملفات و استعملتها أحسست أني كنت مخطئ في حق أتوكاد ، أعدكم بإنزال بعض أعمالي و تقيموها.
 شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا !!!


----------



## ekab77 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك م \ رانيه

عندي سؤال

اني اواجه صعوبه في استيراد ملفات الاتوكاد الى الثري دي ماكس حيث ان ثري دي ماكس يقول ان الفورمات للملف في خطاء
علما ان الاتوكاد هو 2007
والثري دي ماكس هو V 8.0

ي شخص يمكن يساعدني


----------



## الوسام الماسى (8 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر لكى اخت رانية ولكل المهندسين الذين يقدموا مجهودات رائعة


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية.........وبارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم.........


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## م . أحمد (15 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك الف الف عافية ومشكورة على المجهود الجبار الي سويتيه يا م. رانيه والى الأمام والى مستقبل مشرق وفعال انشاء الله


----------



## م / رانية (22 أبريل 2007)

أشكركم جميعاً وعذراً لتأخري في أن أضيف إليكم جديد مع وعد إن شاء الله باستكمال نا بدأنا


----------



## mokh (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيكى يا بشمهندسه 
مكتبه رائعه فعلا


----------



## يوسف نقد (23 أبريل 2007)

(المهندسة رانيا)الهم اجزها بكل كيلوبايت الف الف حسنة وبكل ميقا بايت الف الف الف الف حسنة


----------



## التواتي (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا م/رانية 
شكرا للجميع.... والسلام


----------



## الماهل (23 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك على تطوير الاعمال من فكرة للتنفيذ الفعلي وارجو ان يسعى الجميع للعطاء


----------



## عطيه امهدي (24 أبريل 2007)

*شكر*

الاخت رانيه نشكرك على مجهوك


----------



## الإياد (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (25 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم : الاخت رانية مشكورة على المجهود بس ما فتح عندي ولا ملف 
اذا ممكن اي احد من الاعضاء يگلي ليش ما يفتح


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم : الاخت رانية مشكورة على المجهود بس ما فتح عندي ولا ملف 
اذا ممكن اي احد من الاعضاء يگلي ليش ما يفتح


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## م . أحمد (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة واتمنا للك التوفيق من كل قلبي


----------



## سلطانوف (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير سلطانوف


----------



## سلطانوف (28 أبريل 2007)

ممكن حد يعطيني فكرة عن تصميم مراكز الاستعلامات السياحية ومواقعها العامة


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا م / رانية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اركي (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شكرا جزيلا مهندسة رانية على هذا المجهود الرائع...
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك...​


----------



## م / رانية (1 مايو 2007)

لا أعلم لماذا لم تفتح الملفات معك حاول مرة أخرى


----------



## مهندس لؤي (8 مايو 2007)

م / رانية
ألف شكر إلك والله يجزيكي الخير


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## New_Arch (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م / رانية (13 مايو 2007)

لا شكر على واجب مع أنني مقصرة ولم أكمل الباقي
وبإذن الله أضع جديد قريباً


----------



## 3lua (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خبرا 
ويعطيك الف الف عافية وتح
ياني من مصر


----------



## amrday2006 (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Ahmad R (14 مايو 2007)

ارجو اضافة مكتبات للاوتوكاد على الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2696249/6b944cd4/autocad_library.html

ويمكنكم التحميل منه كذلك


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذة الباقة من الادوات االجملية ولله ما قصرت يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد منصور شحاتة (17 مايو 2007)

_الأخت المهندسة / رانيا بعد التحية والشكر على المجهود الرائع _
_اود أن أسألك عن كيفية عمل الكراك لبرنامج cad thumbnail حيث ان البرنامج عندى نسخة تجريبية ولم استطع التعامل مع ملف الكراك المرفق _
_ولك جزيل الشكر_


----------



## joood2004 (18 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على مجهودك

والى الامام وفقك الله


----------



## م / رانية (19 مايو 2007)

حاول أن تجرب النسخة المرفقة لم احتاج إلى عمل كراك


----------



## خالد طه شريف (19 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيكي خير يا مهندسه رانيه علي المكتبه الجميله دي


----------



## الميدان (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## saad1971 (25 مايو 2007)

*الله المستعان*

تسلم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحسينى2003 (25 مايو 2007)

م / رانية قال:


> أقدم لكم كل ما بحوذتي وخاص بالأتوكاد من برامج مساعدة وبلوكات وخطوط وأرجو منكم جميعاً مساعدتي لعمل مكتبة متكاملة تضم كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج لتكون مرجع لكل من يحتاج ويجد ما يريده بسهولة.
> أولاً: برنامج AutoCAD Thumbnail
> يمكن يكون كثير منكم يعرفه ولكن أضعه بين أيديكم يمكن أن يفيد، فبهذا البرنامج يمكن معرفة محتوى الملف بدون فتحة وذلك بعمل كليك يمين ونحن على الملف لتظهر صورة بها أخر وضع تم الحفظ عليه


 شكراعلى البرنامج


----------



## abu jakob (25 مايو 2007)

very good quality


----------



## berd (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## 3bdalr7man (26 مايو 2007)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااا مهندسة رانيا لو فيه طرق تعليم واستخدام 3dماكس فعلا تكونى خدمتينى اكتر


----------



## al-rahbi (27 مايو 2007)

م . رانيه .. شكرا جزيلا .. بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير على هذه الجهود الطيبه


----------



## c_maged (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر مهندسه رانيه _ يابخته سعيد الحظ هياخد مهندسه ممتازه واكيد ست بيت شاااااااااااااطره:7:


----------



## م / رانية (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً على مشارتكم
وللأسف 3bdalr7man ليس لدي شيئ للـ 3D MAX وعلى العموم لو وصل تحت أيدي أي شيئ سوف أقدمه لكم


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكى الله كل خير
أختي العزيزة


----------



## كمال محمد (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وجعل كل جهد بذلتيه في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لما لم تثبت هذه المشاركة الى الان

رغم علمي الكبير ببعد نظر الادارة الموقرة

نرجو التثبيت للأهمية لانها مرجع هام لكل معماري متمرس على الحاسب الالي


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## معماريون (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا مهندسه رانيه كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## explorator (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / رانية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعاَ على مشاركتكم الجميلة وكل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## rwadaloush (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا م رانيا على ردك على مشاركتي وكل عام وانت بخير
rwadaloush....yahoo.com


----------



## shwaneng (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك . والف تحية


----------



## elgaid59 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك...

افدتنا بكل هذه الملفات...

دمت لنا وللموقع


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الاخت المهندسة رانية 
شكرا على هذا المواضيع المفيدة 
و أن شاء الله ابداع أكثر


----------



## designer mido (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت الفاضلة م/رانية.....شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الطيب منك و يعلم الله كم كنا نحتاج هذه الملفات و البلوكات ..ولي طلب منك و من الأخوة الأعضاء..أرجو معرفة أفضل الكتب و الCDs الخاصة بتعليم الأوتوكاد 3D.....و شكرا


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرأ مهندسة رانيا على المجهود و انشاء اللة اول مشاركة ليا هاتكون مكتبة ماكس كاملة


----------



## اكرم التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ملينا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you rania


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اضم صوتي للجميع لابد من تثبيت هذا الموضوع فهو فعلا مشاركه قيمه ومهمه لكل معماري وجزاك الله خيرا رانيه


----------



## venanet24 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندسة رانية بعد المجهود العظيم اللى انتى عملتية فى اضافة كل هذة المكتبة انتى و كل المهندسين اللى شاركوا انا بشكركم جدا و انا استفادت كثيرا منها ماعدا ملفات الهاتش انا مش عارفة اضيفها ازاى على اوتوكاد 2006 يا ريت تفيدونى و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخت رانية ولكل المهندسين الذين يقدموا مجهودات رائعة


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الجميل في هذا الموضوع 
هو مشاركاتك شكرا 
و الى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## sicolove (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*اهلا بكم*

انا اسمى محمد واتمنى مشاركتم ف المنتدى وارجوا منكم عمل مكتبة كبيرة عن هذة وانا سوف اشارك ايضا ...........................................................................................سلام


----------



## عروس البحر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورة اخت رانية علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الحسينى2003 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / رانية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

sicolove قال:


> انا اسمى محمد واتمنى مشاركتم ف المنتدى وارجوا منكم عمل مكتبة كبيرة عن هذة وانا سوف اشارك ايضا ...........................................................................................سلام




أنا أتمنى من الجميع أن يشارك في هذه المكتبة حتى تكون مكتبة متكاملة تفيد الجميع بإذن الله


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thx M\rania gazaak allah 5yran we wafakny allah we eyaky ela tareek elgana


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندسة رانية على الحصر دة للموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندسة رانية على الحصر دة للموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسطره (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ولو انى لسه مجربتش :60:


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود وننتظر المزيد


----------



## امبراطور زماني (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Al-Maher (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله ياباش مهندسة رانية
قمة التفاني والاخلاص للمنتدى والمهندسين فيه
دعوتنا ان يزيد الله من حسناتك


----------



## دريمز (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
استفدت من الخطوط


----------



## khaled-aly49 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

هل يوجد بلوكات برامق للبلكونات يا ريت من لدية يضعه بهذا الموضوع ولة جزيل الشكر


----------



## عودة (15 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## هشامحمد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم:75:


----------



## عودة (15 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## ابوجريشه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرم يامهندسه رانيه علي المجهود ده


----------



## محمود خاص (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخوكم محمود خاص من الجزائر انا جد مسرور بتواجد معكم فى هد المنتدى الرائع ولكم جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتكم


----------



## على رجب الحسانى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل وممتاز والى الامام


----------



## عاشق منير (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ميرسي كتييير م. رانيا 
مع تحيات مهندسي شمال سيناء 
(4عمارة مودرن اكاديمي) :56:


----------



## زياد الحمصي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ffares213 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

it 's very useful for us


----------



## م / رانية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

هحاول أجمع مجموعة جديدة من البلوكات وأضعها وأقدمها لكم، وسوف أحاول أن أجد بلوكات للبرامق


----------



## sasy0o0o (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ياااااااااااااه
تكونى عملتى فينا خير كتير جدا جدا لو لاقيتى بلوكات برامق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rahel (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## janna (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في الحقيقة و لاكلمة شكر بتعبر يعني حقا جزاكم الله الف خير أسأل الله أن يسبغ عليكم نعمه و ييسر لكم أمر الدنيا و الآخرة
بس عندي كمان سؤال صغير... فين احط ملفات التهشير علشان تشتغل على الأوتوكاد
ويارب يجي يوم و أكون زيكم مفيدة .... بس انا لسة على اول الطريق
الله يعينا جميعا


----------



## م.اسامة علي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو ممن لديه رسومات محلولة ( تطبيق الاوامر ) ان يساعدني وله الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م / رانية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

هاحاول أضع بلوكات البرامق في أقرب وقت حتى لو واحد أو اثنين
أما الهاتش فيتم وضعه في داخل ملفات الأتوكاد:
suport > hatch


----------



## samir mana (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجوا التركيز على التصاميم الثلاثية الابعاد3d لانه اعتقد الاغلب موجود عنده الثنائية الابعاد 2d
ولا ايه رايكم


----------



## janna (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة رانية على الرد بس معلش هتقل عليكم انا مش عارفة اعمل dimension style داخل برنامج الاوتوكاد, فإذا امكن مساعدتي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / رانية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أولاً بالنسبة للبلوكات ال3d ليست متوفرة لدي لسبب بسيط لأني لأ ارسم 3d على الأتوكاد لأني بكل بساطة مهندسة مدني ولست معمارية، مع العلم اني أقوم برسومات معمارية ولكن 2d وعلى العموم إذا وجدت أمامي بلوكات 3d سوف اضعها بين أيديكم.
ثانياً: اختي جنى
يمكن أن تعمل dimention style عن طريق الآتي:
1- حددي مقياس الرسم اللي انتي محتاجة تطبعي عليه وعلى اساسه هتبدأي تحددي اللي انتي عايزاه في الأبعاد من حيث text hieht - arrow size..........
2- ادخلي على formate ثم dimention style
3- اضغطي على new ثم سجلي الاسم الذي تريدينه.
4- على اساس مقياس الرسم كما ذكرت سابقاً حددي ارتفاع الكتابة وحجم الأسهم ودقة الأرقام وشكل الأسهم عن طريق حسابها أو انتي ماذ تريدين ان تكون شكلها عند الطباعة
5- اذا كنتي تريدين ان يكون هذا الـ style هو الذي سوف تستخدميه بعد أن تنتهي من كل ماتريدينه وتضبيطه اضغطي على curent.

يارب أكون افدتك


----------



## أروى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مرسى مووووووووووت على المعلومات الجامدة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## janna (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا مهنسة رانية و لن اكف عن قول ذلك .... ربنا يرضيكي دنيا و اخرة يارب


----------



## beckham23 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## armetaj (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*armetaj123************

شكرا" لك أيتها الزميله العزيزه والله الموفق:15: :15: :15:


----------



## م / رانية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبة للبرامق انا عندي شكل واحد بس المشكلة ان الفايل ده لما بيتحط في أي فايل لما تيجي تطبع بيعمل مشاكل مع الطباعة يعني بتلاقي كتابة على الأحرف الأربعة للوحة
ممكن تتفادى ذلك عن طريق انك تطبع على أوتوكاد 2000
على العموم هحاول ألاقي أشكال تانية أو بلوكات تكون سليمة
:56:


----------



## m_03_taz (6 ديسمبر 2007)

gazaky allah 5yraaaan


we de el library llautocad bta3ty .. momken tla2o feha 7agat kteer f elmontada bas heya elmaktba tagmeee3 lkol 7aga momken ay 7ad y7tagaha f elcad http://www.4shared.com/file/29081842/8afa19ef/LIBRARY_cad.html


----------



## تكنو يمن (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة يا رانيه و لا اروع


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## armetaj (13 ديسمبر 2007)

للمهندسه رانيا كل الشكر على الرد أعتقد ان نرى على هذا الملتقى دروسا" للراغبين في الاتطلاع على الأوتكاد ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد .


----------



## م / رانية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

m_03_taz قال:


> gazaky allah 5yraaaan
> 
> 
> we de el library llautocad bta3ty .. momken tla2o feha 7agat kteer f elmontada bas heya elmaktba tagmeee3 lkol 7aga momken ay 7ad y7tagaha f elcad http://www.4shared.com/file/29081842/8afa19ef/LIBRARY_cad.html



ألف شكر ونأمل أن نطمل هذه المكتبة لتفيد كل المهندسين:63:


----------



## m_03_taz (14 ديسمبر 2007)

isa.. we ana ay gdeed hanzelo isa


----------



## mmedo (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك م/ رانية و شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماهرالحمود (28 ديسمبر 2007)

danke, sehr danke
بس شلون يابش مهندسه نضيفها للاتوكاد
ومشكورا


----------



## ايمن جمال (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخت رانية


----------



## المهندس ايوب (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دينادينا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اوي يا م / رانيا نفسي اشارك بحاجه بس كل الحاجات اللي عندي واخداها من الموقع ده


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع والافادة الروعة 

شكرا لك مهندسة رانية 

تقبلي مروري


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس عددنان (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بجميع من ساهم باغناء الموضوع وشكر جزيل م/رانية


----------



## خالد طه شريف (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الذي بذلتموه في جمع هذه المعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكينعي (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي الموقع الممتاز ده


----------



## tamersab (20 يناير 2010)

مكتبة عظيمة من شخصية أعظم


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي المجهود الرائع واشكر الجميع علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ALRAND (22 يناير 2010)

مشكورة على الجهود ولكن تظهر الملفات مشفرة باستثناء ملف الاوتوكاد


----------



## فرحانو (23 يناير 2010)

كل الملفاة مسروقة من هنا و هنااااااااااااااك


----------



## ah_abogra (23 يناير 2010)

فرحانو قال:


> كل الملفاة مسروقة من هنا و هنااااااااااااااك


:70::70::70::70::70::70:
لو حضرتك تلاحظ هتلاقيها قالت الفونتتات دى بتاع مين وهى مش قالت انا اللى عملت البلوكات دى 
وبعد ين مين فينا عارف البلوكات اللى عندد اللى هى بالمئات كان جايبها منين علشان هى تقول المصدر 
وشكرا ليكى يابش مهندسه
ومفيش حاجه على النت اسمها مسروقه فى حاجه اسمها منقول لتعم الفائده
ارجو انك متكنش زعلت


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (24 يناير 2010)

عاشت الايادي وعمل رائع


----------



## سهيلة فخرى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم


----------



## oussama 2010 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة


----------



## butterflya (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## lofy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## kash (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng. boba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوره كتير


----------



## hamza2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً يا سيدتي الفاضلة


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## LOLIM (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووورة م. رانيا


----------



## وائل مختار المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا مهندسة رانيا


----------



## iraqivisionary (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1948 (12 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك ألف عافيـــــــــــــة


----------



## م / رانية (14 أبريل 2011)

فرحانو قال:


> كل الملفاة مسروقة من هنا و هنااااااااااااااك



اعتقد أنني لم أقل انني انا من عملتها او صنعتها
كل ما فعلته انني جمعتها ووضعتها بين ايديكم لمساعدتكم
واذا كان الموضوع لا يعجبك فهذا رأيك ويمكن ان تقدم انت ما صنعت يداك وتفيد به الآخرين


----------



## سليمان_20 (26 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شكرا جزيلا مهندسة رانية على هذا المجهود الرائع...
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك...*​


----------



## طارق 2 (26 يونيو 2011)

cool 10x


----------



## jassim78 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يابطل


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (15 أغسطس 2011)

المهندسة رانية السلام عليكم عندما افتح الملف تظهر لي ارقام ماهي وكيف اثبتها ببرنامجي بارك الله فيكي


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (15 أغسطس 2011)

لا اسيطيع الا ان اقول جزاك الله خيرا عنا لما قدمت من مشاركه جميله واضافه جليله زادك الله من علمه وبارك الله لك فى عملك ووفقك لما يحبه وبرضاه


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (24 يناير 2012)

رائعة جدا 
الف شكر على العطاء 
وفقك الله


----------



## م الجراني (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 

بالفعل عمل عظيم 

لدي سؤال ... ملفات الهاتش ما اشتغلتش معاي على اتوكاد 2008


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاكي الله عن جمع هذا القسم خيرا ونفع الله بك وبما قدمتيه وسيتم باذن الله تثبيت الموضوع لانه يجب ان يكون في الصداره حتي يستفيد من اخواننا المهندسين


----------



## m\mas (30 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مصطفى شحات (11 فبراير 2012)

م / رانية قال:


> ثالثاً: التهشير ( Hatch )
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## عاشق الفوتوشوب (20 فبراير 2012)

قووووووووووووووووووووووووود لك


----------



## arch.osama (23 فبراير 2012)

how can i add the hatch please


----------



## معتز العزيز (25 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وتقدير على المجهود اخي رانيه


----------



## معتز العزيز (25 فبراير 2012)

تسلام يدك


----------



## احمد حسن علام (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## نضال 2 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كتييييييييير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## الغليبي (29 فبراير 2012)

ا لله يبارك فيكي يامهندسة رانية
​


----------



## علي المغيص (6 مارس 2012)

م / رانية

مجهود يشكر عليه


----------



## البنيان العربي (6 مارس 2012)

ahmed soliman قال:


> العزيز خالد علي تحياتي
> السيريال نمبر المطلوب لاتوكاد 2004و2005و2006 هو 12345678/400
> تحياتي لو كنت محتاج برامج اتوكاد او تعليم اتصل على ***********


 
ارجو منك المساعده في تعليم الاتوكاد بالشكل الصحيح والسريع


----------



## ailahmad (8 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ailahmad (8 مارس 2012)

طيب عندي مشكله لما أنصب برنامج الأتوكاد ما بيكمل التنصيب ممكن مساعد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك مهندسنا الكريم
ارجو من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
اوجه عناية سيادتكم إلى موضوع هام جدا وهو الموضوعات المخالفة
حيث يقوم بعض الاعضاء بالتسجيل على الملتقى بأسماء غريبة ويقومون بإنشاء مواضيع مخالفة قد تكون اعلان عن سلعة او عن موقع او موضوع لا يمت للهندسة بأي صلة وخاصة قسم هندسة الطيران
لذا ارجو من سيادتكم التحقق من هويتهم ومنعهم من التسجيل على الملتقى او منعهم من كتابة تلك المواضيع وهي معروفة شكلا
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (10 مارس 2012)

ربي يخلييييييييييييك شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## المشاغبه (10 مارس 2012)

*ارجو المساعده وبسرعه*

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319705#ixzz1oiyedvZU


*

:31:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو المساعده
عندي تسليم اسايمنت اليوم وهو عباره عن رسمه واريد احد يساعدني ويرسمها لي على الاوتوكاد 2d والرسمه بسيطه ما اعتقد تاخذ الا عشر دقايق ارجو المساعده وبسرعه لان التسليم اليوم اخر يوم هو اليوم ارجوكم تساعدوني اريد ارفع معدلي اختكم المشاغبه واكرر التصميم بسيط ولا يحتاج لجهد ابدا
​*​


----------



## en_arw1982 (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاكى الله كل الخير م/رانية
ويزيدك من علمه ومجهود اكثر من الرائع 
ويسلم كل من ساهم فى هذه المكتبة الجميلة باعضاءها
وجزاه الله بالخير*


----------



## BASHSHAAR (21 مارس 2012)

thank you all and all time


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssef00088 (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة يااختي وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## mmm_abdelaal (11 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## essamjjj_7 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*سلمت يدااك اختي م. رانيا 
و شكراا جيلاا لجميع الاخوة المهندسين لما قدموه من مشاركات جميلة و مفيدة 
و كل عام و الجميع بالف خير*​


----------



## saidi75 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا رانية


----------



## الشميساوي (11 أغسطس 2012)

لم اجد شيئا


----------



## assill (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود واسال الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك 
ولكننى لم استطيع ان اضيف هذا الهاتش للبرامج كيف لى ذللك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## assill (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اختى على هذا المجهود واسال الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك 
ولكننى لم استطيع ان اضيف هذا الهاتش للبرامج كيف لى ذللك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حميدوان (17 أغسطس 2012)

شي مميز الف شكر


----------



## النسر الاخضر (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (21 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بك اخت رانية


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جهد رائع اقل ما نقوله الشكر وجميل العرفان


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لك وافر الشكر


----------



## مهم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## جديد غريب (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً م. رانية


----------

